# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Quick Help with Adopted African Dwarf Frogs (Habitat)

## Plaz

My daughters class has been studying ADFs for a month and is asking parents to adopt them.  They did not give us a lot of notice... so her pair is coming to us in 5 days (Wed)!  We have a 5 gallon and 10 gallon tank and heater.  Planning to keep them in the 5 gallon with daily water changes until we can cycle the 10 gallon.  Questions:  1)  Is the "Exo Terra Flo 250, Complete Internal Filter" good for African Tree Frogs?.. or what other would be recommended (planning to make water level about 8" or so with sand on the bottom - unless different recommendations)?   2)  What is the best fast method for cycling the 10 gallon or should we ask the fish store for some dirty water and wait out the 4 weeks?  3)  Is spring water the best to fill the tank and for changes and would you recommend an additive?  4)  Any really easy/non messy live plant recommendations - for after the tank cycles?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Marinecrab

> My daughters class has been studying ADFs for a month and is asking parents to adopt them.  They did not give us a lot of notice... so her pair is coming to us in 5 days (Wed)!  We have a 5 gallon and 10 gallon tank and heater.  Planning to keep them in the 5 gallon with daily water changes until we can cycle the 10 gallon.  Questions:  1)  Is the "Exo Terra Flo 250, Complete Internal Filter" good for African Tree Frogs?.. or what other would be recommended (planning to make water level about 8" or so with sand on the bottom - unless different recommendations)?   2)  What is the best fast method for cycling the 10 gallon or should we ask the fish store for some dirty water and wait out the 4 weeks?  3)  Is spring water the best to fill the tank and for changes and would you recommend an additive?  4)  Any really easy/non messy live plant recommendations - for after the tank cycles?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hey Plaz, What an excelent time to educate yourself on ADF!

You can put about 5-6 ADF in a 10 gallon since they don't produce alot of waste, just stay away from stocking it with fish or the bioload might be too much for the filter to handle, but you'll be fine. AS for the filter, I reccomend a whisper filter so you don't create much of a current that prevents them from getting oxygen. They really aren't the best swimmers. The filter you mentioned might work well if you place it to where it doesn't create a current. As for the plants, I've head guppy grass works well along with anubias, java ferns, a marimo, argentine swords, and crypts.  As for cycling, I used Tetra SafeStart for my FBT before I added my fish into the 55 gallon, Was Cycled within a week. I would ask the teacher as to what kind of water she used, honestly you should be asking him/her these questions. But remember, they lived in shallow pools and prefer the night life, keep in mind they also have lungs instead of gills like most aquatics.

----------


## Plaz

Thank you for the information!  I will get some SafeStart in the morning and will take a look at the Tetra Whisper (I was a little worried about the water falling - since the water line will be a few inches under the tank height.  I will ask the teacher what kind of water she used.  Great teachers, but the information they have had to date was pretty simplistic on the other items - i.e. they were not sure about a lot of things.

----------


## Marinecrab

> Thank you for the information!  I will get some SafeStart in the morning and will take a look at the Tetra Whisper (I was a little worried about the water falling - since the water line will be a few inches under the tank height.  I will ask the teacher what kind of water she used.  Great teachers, but the information they have had to date was pretty simplistic on the other items - i.e. they were not sure about a lot of things.


Hey, Paz! 

The Tetra whisper can work in less than 5 inches of water, I currently use it in my fire bellied toad setup. They have a back clip you can take off and use the suction cups. A pack of about 12 Refill filters will cost you about 8 bucks. I found both of these at my local petco.

If it helps, I use tapwater for my FBTs and had fish for a while before I had to get rid of the fish due to the large bio load causing the water to turn brown. I suggest getting a tetra safe water dechlorinater, I've been told by members on here that tap water has more nutrients that bottled or store bought water has, just make sure you dechlorinate first! I wouldn't worry to much about Dechlorinating your water you put in while doing your weekly 15-10% water changes since the water in the tank will mix, I do it just to be safe. I did not have a single problem with the fish until I took them out.

I would hold off on the frogs until you get an acclimated tank.

Alternatively here is page that goes more indepth on the care of these guys more than I ever could. Since i'm more educated on fire bellied toads.

http://aquaticfrogs.tripod.com/id13.html

Keep in mind that the big pet chains who list guides on how to care for their animals will mostly be wrong.

----------


## Plaz

Thanks for great information!  I wish I could hold off until the tank is ready, but the teachers need to get rid of the frogs Wed.  There are not enough parents with setups (or willing to take them), so I figured we would give it a try.  I ordered some fast start for quick cycling which will be here tomorrow.  I think it would still be better to wait at least a week (or until I'm sure it has cycled) to put them in the 10 gallon.  It should be just 2 frogs or 3 at the most so i am hoping they will be okay with daily water changes in a bare bottom 5 gallon with heater until the other tank is ready?  I am still trying to find an led light or hood that will fit over the tank when it has a screen over it... any suggestions appreciated!

----------


## Marinecrab

> Thanks for great information!  I wish I could hold off until the tank is ready, but the teachers need to get rid of the frogs Wed.  There are not enough parents with setups (or willing to take them), so I figured we would give it a try.  I ordered some fast start for quick cycling which will be here tomorrow.  I think it would still be better to wait at least a week (or until I'm sure it has cycled) to put them in the 10 gallon.  It should be just 2 frogs or 3 at the most so i am hoping they will be okay with daily water changes in a bare bottom 5 gallon with heater until the other tank is ready?  I am still trying to find an led light or hood that will fit over the tank when it has a screen over it... any suggestions appreciated!


As long as you keep the water level to the point where they can't hop out you'll be fine, since this is temporary you don't have to fill all the way, send pictures! Use Bottled spring water or tapwater as of now if you can! Just make sure you dechlorinate if you use EITHER. I suggest a big bottle of Tetra Dechlorinater.


I use tetra aqua safe plus, here is a picture of it, I always keep it under the tank in the cabinet for my fire bellies, I bought the largest size which I think is a 9 oz? You're supposed to add it in when you do your monthly water changes.



I ordered it online from pet mountain for 17 bucks, This is a 16 OZ, though I've heard that beta conditioner works well too, so you could prob pick that up at any petstore for like 5 bucks.

----------


## Marinecrab

Just wanted to check in, did you finally get your frogs?

----------


## Plaz

Sorry for the delay! Yes we did... thanks to all of you for the help, they are doing great (still in the 5 gallon, half full with bare bottom and a few plants.  One is much smaller than the other one and was very, very thin when we got him.  It took some time but both are taking blood worms out of a clay dish now and both have round bellies!  We are setting up the 10 gallon with a layer of the original flourite and then a layer of natural white sand (very fine) so we can add some plants.  I was thinking of landscaping it so some of the flourite is mounded and other parts are sandy.  Is Fluorite to rough/sharp a gravel to have it on top (it is the red and brown original mix)?  We can put the fluorite flat and cover the whole landscape with mounds of sand if it would be safer.

----------


## Marinecrab

Excelent, can we get some pics?

----------

